# Elk



## coz (Dec 22, 2006)

Any advice for elk?I was given 2 roasts and intend to smoke them saturday.Plans are to rub and inject any temp suggestion for finished product.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Coz,
     I'm sorry to say that although I have a fair collection of some pretty good smoking cookbooks, I was unable to come up with a recipe. I have eaten elk before and it was absolutely great. I was out in the Denver area and the elk was prepared inside (oven) but it was delicious. I can just imagine how it would be smoked. I have some thoughts but I'll just follow this thread to see what the experts/experienced cooks come up with. Good luck!


----------



## opus (Dec 22, 2006)

Its going to be dry due to its leanness.  I would brine it overnight, which will give it some moisture, then smoke it.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 22, 2006)

You could always truss that roast in bacon or you could lard the roast with a larding needle or lardoire! (insert small strips of bacon into the actual roast, in effect marbling the roast). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Hmmm, I wonder if one could grind up chilled bacon fat and inject with a brining needle into a roast? Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll have to make a note to that effect. :roll:


----------



## coz (Dec 23, 2006)

Well when I opened the packages I was surprised to find that instead of 2 roasts,I have 1 roast and 3 steaks.I put a rub on the roast and wrapped till morning.Seeing the bacon tip I will add the bacon than as the way the roast is textured it will "marble" easily.I have had wild elk before so it will be interesting to see how this pen raised critter is.The staeks were seasoned and tossed with a little  EVOO and put in a bag till morning.Also have a couple racks of salmon that I took out of the freezer.


----------



## coz (Dec 23, 2006)

Well the steaks were great.The roast is still cooking.I will try posting a pic of the roast before it went in.


----------

